# Happy National Adoption Day! (US)



## Trishg21

Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy National Adoption Day! Whether you are in the process or have already completed your journey this is a day to celebrate the miraculous gift of adoption. 

Today I am so grateful for my little miracle and the amazing woman who made me a mother. Wishing all of you the best of luck and loads of happiness!


This is a picture of our little bugs feet the day after she was born. Her birth mothers hands are making a heart around her feet and my hands are on top of birth mom's. :flower:


----------

